# Ich Habe Bestanden!!!



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe meine Anglerprüfung  :q bestanden :q  und nun lege ich erst richtig los!

Gruss
Fischmäulchen #6


----------



## eiksor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

glückwunsch  ich habs heute auch bestanden wieviele Fehler ? ich hatte 3


----------



## EgoZocker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Da kann ich mich anschließen!
Im Vergleich zu den Jahren davor war die Prüfung erheblich einfacher.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

#6 #6 #6 Sauber Petra ! ! ! 

Ist ein geiles Gefühl zu wissen, dass das halbe Jahr lernen doch nicht umsonst war  

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß am Wasser und verbleibe mit einem Petri Heil :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, dass es ziemlich knapp war. Die Scheiss Fischkunde hätte mich beinahe den Schein gekostet.

Wie ???? die Prüfung war einfach - der größte Teil hatte nach der Prüfung gesagt, daß es ganz schön deftig war. Ich persönlich fand die Prüfungen aus den Vorjahren ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Franz´l

Geiles Gefühl JA JA JA JA, irgendwie glaub ich es noch nicht so recht!


----------



## Lachskiller (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Petra|schild-g zur bestannden Prüfung

Immer eine krumme Rute#6 


Gruß LK


----------



## Muldentaler77 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

|schild-g #r :m 

und viel Spaß beim fischen,wenns auch gerade in München sch... -kalt ist!

mfg

Rene


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Moin Moin 
|schild-g  auch aus dem kalten Norden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## buddha (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!! Ich wünsch viele schöne Stunden am Wasser!!!


----------



## poeppy (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfüng #6 
und viel Spaß beim #:


----------



## radioaktive (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

von mir auch einen RIESIGEN GLÜCKWUNSCH is schon was feines so en Scheinchen zu haben. Dann mal Petri Heil


----------



## Augustiner (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Ich hab auch bestanden! 1 fehler (Frage26)!
Von mir auch an alle herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH!

Wo waren euere fehler??


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Euch allen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und eine Menge Fisch am Haken.

Sven


----------



## goeddoek (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Moin  #h 

Auch von mir allen "Prüflingen" Herzlichen Glückwunsch und nur tolle Angelerlebnisse  #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus Hamburgo de Janero wünscht Jonas


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Danke an alle!

@Augustiner

Ich hab mir die Prüfung gerade mal genauer angesehen - Mann oh Mann, Flüchtigkeitsfehler und dies hauptsächlich in Fischkunde, der Rest lief problemlos. ABER... ich hake das jetzt ab, denn absofort zählen nur noch meine Anglererfolge bzw. Erlebnisse.


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hake das jetzt ab, denn absofort zählen nur noch meine Anglererfolge bzw. Erlebnisse.



Richtige Einstellung #6 

Und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zur bestandener Prüfung  #6 

Ich wunsche dir viele schöne  Fische und immer Spass bem Angeln


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

na dann ...... PETRI HEIL !!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## EgoZocker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Mein Fehler war bei der Frage über die Schale der Perlmuschel.
Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen Prüfungsbestehern viel Spaß beim Angeln!
Leider muss ich mich jetzt noch einige Wochen gedulden, bis es endlich ans Gewässer geht #q #q


----------



## Dorschjäger (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Ich wünsche allen die heute die Prüfung bestanden haben viele dicke Fische und tolle Angelerlebnisse.

Dorschjäger


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viele dicke Fische für die Zukunft!!!!

Grüße und Petri Heil

KölnerAngler#h 

www.fishing-over-all.de


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Glückwunsch zum A-Schein #6  - egal wie viele Fehler |kopfkrat  man gemacht hat - nur eins zählt: 

Hauptsache man hat den Schein in der Tasche ​


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch #h #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Boshaft wie ich nun mal bin, wünsch ich mir nur eines - viele, viele Fische die größer und dicker sind als jene die mein Mann Nick_A an Land zieht!!!! :k  #:  |jump:


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

hi hi :q 
da brauchst ja nur mal eben an die Isar zum Stippfischen gehen :q :q :q


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!! Ich wünsch viele schöne Stunden am Wasser!!

jetzt zählt nur noch die Zeit nach der Prüfung :q


----------



## Carlo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Fischmäulchen auch von mir alles Gute und ich hoffe , Du fischst jetzt die ISAR nicht leer #6


----------



## Jirko (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

...herzlichen glückwunsch petra #6... viel spaß bei den jetzt folgenden duells mit deinem robert  #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Super Petra...meinen Glückwunsch dazu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun zeig Deinem Göttergatten wo seine Grenzen liegen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Die Isar wird nicht leer gefischt - jetzt wird erst einmal in Amerika der Kampf beginnen. Und eins verspreche ich, ich schütte euch mit tollen Bildern zu.


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Na auf diese Bilder bin ich echt gespannt.
Bitte auch Robert seine Gesichtszüge dabei nicht vergessen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Stimmt, dumme Gesichtszüge sind ja meine Foto-Spezialität! HiHiHiHi

Micha, wir sehn uns ja bald wieder - freu mich schon darauf!


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Freu mich auch Petra.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

so, muß nun Futter kochen - Nick_A übernimmt nun die Schreiberei!


----------



## junior (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch und ein dickes Petri Heil an alle die bestanden haben !!!
Mein kleiner Bruder musste heute auch ran. Ich habe ihn im Vorfeld so gedrillt, dass er mit 0 Fehlern bestanden hat. Wir haben ungefähr 6 mal den Fragenkatalog  mit den ca. 900 Prüfungsfragen durchgearbeitet. Auch selber Skizzen und Tabellen erstellt...
Dann wars kein Problem. Die Geschichte war für mich auch ganz interessant. Teilweise wurde veraltetes Wissen aufgefrischt. Teilweise hörte ich Sachen zum ersten Mal.

An die alten Hasen:
Prüfungen zu lösen kann am Anfang ganz schön ernüchternd sein. Die Möglichkeit besteht unter www.fischerpruefung.de
Gruß
junior


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi :q
> da brauchst ja nur mal eben an die Isar zum Stippfischen gehen :q :q :q



VORSICHT, FRANZL !!!!!! |krach: 

Ich wage jetzt mal zu bezweifeln,daß Petra mittels Stippen größere Fische als ich fängt.....aber bei Petra´s Glück  |uhoh: kann es gut sein, daß sie in Florida die größeren Tarpons drillt !  


@ Micha #h

jetzt haust Du auch noch in die gleiche Kerbe wie Franzl....jaja...macht ruhig so weiter! Das macht mich erst richtig heiß!  :q

Grüßle #h
RobertderhoffentlichnichtimmerdiekleinerenFischefangenwird


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na auf diese Bilder bin ich echt gespannt.
> Bitte auch Robert seine Gesichtszüge dabei nicht vergessen.



Ich würde gerne Deine Gesichtszüge sehen, wenn Du Petra´s Florida-Filmchen mit meinen tollen Drills von 50+Pfund-Fischen (BIIIIIITTTTTTÄÄÄÄÄ :c ) anschaust! :q


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Viel Spass am Wasser und Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! |schild-g


----------



## Garfield0815 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Hallo Fischmäulchen
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Schein.
Allen anderen Bestehern natürlich auch


----------



## Augustiner (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Und jetzt noch mal 3-4 Wochen warten dann bekommt man erst dass Prüfungszeugnis!


----------



## eiksor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

jop dann in die stadt fetzen und beantragen


----------



## Mini-Broesel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

|schild-g  zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!!!!!! Ich habe meinen Schein vor 2,5 Monaten gemacht und bestanden |stolz: . Aber ich wusste meine Punktzahl nicht ,wir durften auch nicht nachfragen :r Naja auf jeden Fall waren es genug Punkte #6


----------



## ThomasRö (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*



			
				Augustiner schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt noch mal 3-4 Wochen warten dann bekommt man erst dass Prüfungszeugnis!


 
Ich bekam es letztes Jahr sofort nach der Pfüfung )))))


----------



## ThomasRö (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Ach ja, noch was:

|schild-g an alle die bestanden haben!


----------



## theactor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

HI,

#6 na dann kanns ja losgehen!
Wir freuen uns schon auf die ersten Fisch&Fang-Berichte #6 

|wavey:


----------



## noroc (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Hallo

ebenfalls Glückwunsch von mir!

Ein Bekannter hat auch die Prüfung gemacht, und fand sie sehr leicht.


Nuuuu....hauptsache Bestanden!

noroc


----------



## atair (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Hallo Petra,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und 'n dicket "Petri Heil" aus Berlin!!!
Viel Spaß am Wasser!
Viele Grüße
atair


----------



## Manuel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

#6 Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben. #6 

Petri Heil
Manuel


----------



## herrm (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spass .


----------



## anmati (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

hey , herzlichen glückwunsch.  |schild-g 
ich war damals 13 als ich die Lizenz zum "legalen Schwarzfischen" bekam. :q 
und das ist nun auch schon wieder 26 jahre und jede menge fische her.
wünsche dir viele tolle stunden und erlebnisse am wasser 

gruß anmati  #h


----------



## totoconha (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Meinen allerherzlichen Glückwunsch#6 , - auch ich erwarte selbstverständlich ganz tolle Berichte von Dir und hoffe Dich vielleicht irgendwann als Lehr- und Prüfungsberechtigten hier im board zu treffen.
tight lines
Torsten|laola:


----------



## upahde (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Hallo,

Ich hab auch bestanden mit einem Fehler (natürlich Fischkunde gleich die erste Frage *schäm !!!), aber auch ich muss sagen das die Prüfung im vergleich zu älteren Prüfungen leicht war. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## barbel bazi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Gratuliere auch allen die wie ich am Samstag die Prüfung bestanden haben.
Hab mir vorher schon ne Barbenrute gekauft und hoffe dass sie auch bald fängt. 

Petri heil


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

*GLÜCK WUNSCH*

*an alle die beschdannden haben!!!!!#6 #6 #6 #6 *


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin #h
> 
> Auch von mir allen "Prüflingen" Herzlichen Glückwunsch und nur tolle Angelerlebnisse #6


 
dito...#6


----------



## Bertl85 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Hallo

|schild-g zur bestandenen Prüfung!

Denke mal, es ist immer so, dass man glaubt, ne unglaublich schwere Prüfung gehabt zu haben!

Mich jedenfalls freut's für dich!

Wünsche dir viel Spaß am Wasser!
Schnapp mir aber nicht die ganzen dicken Fische weg!*gg*


MfG, Bertl


----------



## ChrisNiCarphunt (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

aber klau uns nicht die ganzen Fische|supergri :m 



Mfg ChrisNiCarphunt


----------



## sebastian (8. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Gratuliere !


----------



## Augustiner (11. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Hat einer von euch schon das Prüfungszeugnis?
Ich noch nicht!


----------



## upahde (15. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Nee leider nicht, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf.


Aber laut Auskunft der Prüfer dauert es ca 3 Wochen, so gegen ende März dürften die Urkunden dann endlich eintreffen. 

gruß 
Uwe


----------



## lindenerspezial (16. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich habe mir damals fast in die Hose geschissen (1995) und alles wurde gut 

Viele tolle Fische und vor allem unvergessliche Naturerfahrungen!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Mist, wieder eine mehr, die uns die Fische wegfängt! 

Ach quatsch! Congratulations!!! freu mich für dich!!! ;o)


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Petra! Ich wünsche Dir schöne Stunden und schöne Fische und selbstverstänlich auch ein Petriiiii Heil!


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2005)

*AW: Ich Habe Bestanden!!!*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, wieder eine mehr, die uns die Fische wegfängt!



Der Leidtragende bin ja zukünftig ich! Wenn das so weitergeht, wie es im letzten Jahr in Kroatien angefangen hat, dann fange ich immer die kleineren Fische ! :c

Und mit etwas mehr Übung fängt Petra vielleicht auch noch MEHR Fische als ich ! ***HEUL***

Neeeneee #d , ich freu mich schon drauf, mit meinem Frauchen :l  in Zukunft vielleicht öfters "ans Wasser" zu gehen. Und wenn Sie dann mehr fangen sollte (und auch größere), dann bin ich höchstens noch stolzer und kann mich auch noch gleichzeitig über insgesamt mehr Fänge (und Fangfotos) freuen!  :m


----------

